# 2011 madone 3.1 vs 2012 2.1 apex



## Russ257 (Feb 28, 2012)

My lbs has a used 2011 madone 3.1 for 1400 or a new 2012 2.1 apex for 1299. I am debating between the two carbon would be nice but it is used so I wouldn't get the warranty. The madone is a 62 and when I took it for a test ride it felt fine. The new bike would probably be a 60. I am 6'2". My current bike is a 1989 Cannondale 2.0 that was upgraded to sti shifters at some point. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

No warranty, No deal.


----------



## Russ257 (Feb 28, 2012)

its a 60cm and a 62cm


----------



## Whodat (Oct 13, 2011)

Two other issues:
1) I don't think that $1400 is such a great price for a used 2011 3.1. I got one new last Oct for ~$1600, and I was just in the shop yesterday & I saw that they had one now for less (don't remember if it was $1500 or $1550). No matter what, you're cutting no more than $200 off the price, _and_ it's used, _and_ there's no warranty. I do like the bike though if you can get a better deal.
2) I wonder about the size. I'm 5'9" and on a 56cm. Granted, I suspect I am really a "55" in the H2 and everyone's proportions & flexibility are different, but no matter how you slice it, 50 or 52cm seems awfully small for someone who is 5" taller than I.


----------



## Whodat (Oct 13, 2011)

Russ257 said:


> its a 60cm and a 62cm


:blush2:


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

$1400 for a used '11 3.1 is no great deal. We have a few left in stock and we're selling them for $1499 with warranty.


----------



## Russ257 (Feb 28, 2012)

I ended up going with the 2.1 apex. I really like the feel of the SRAM shifters. Hope to get fitted up this afternoon.


----------



## V.Rossi46 (Jan 3, 2012)

I just got a '12 2.1 a couple of moths ago, I love it...you won't regret it at all! What color did you end up with?


----------



## Russ257 (Feb 28, 2012)

i went with the green 

[


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

Russ257 said:


> i went with the green
> 
> [


looks nice and looks like you have been fitted.....congrats!


----------



## V.Rossi46 (Jan 3, 2012)

Man I really wish I would have went with green! I got the black, it looks alright, but the green is just so cool!


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks very nice in green!


----------

